# OK, I'm officially going nuts waiting



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Chagahan said:


> At least you know yours are on land. My little baby is still in atlantic swimming towards California


Ouch. :thumbdwn: I guess you know what you have to look forward to, huh? About two weeks of wondering where it is, even after it's docked.

When is yours expected at port? Did you do ED?

~Jon


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

It's mine all mine! My new car is at home in front of the house. :thumbup: In case you're interested, the rear plate I left on the car was in the trunk when I picked it up, and my autobahn sticker from Austria was still in the windshield. I think I'll keep it there.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Jim H said:


> In case you're interested, the rear plate I left on the car was in the trunk when I picked it up, and my autobahn sticker from Austria was still in the windshield.


Congrats on getting your car back! You're probably so excited. That's great they left the plate in the trunk and your vignette sticker also- I had one on mine as well, I was thinking it'd be neat to keep it on for a while, just for kicks. Well enjoy it- hopefully all of us from Hojin will be jumping for joy as well soon.

~Jon :thumbup:


----------



## PHXEd (Aug 27, 2004)

Jim H said:


> It's mine all mine! My new car is at home in front of the house. :thumbup: In case you're interested, the rear plate I left on the car was in the trunk when I picked it up, and my autobahn sticker from Austria was still in the windshield. I think I'll keep it there.


We West Coast people hate you East Coast people.  
Congratulations! I wouldn't think they would rip off the Vignette - that would be too much work.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

PHXEd said:


> We West Coast people hate you East Coast people.
> Congratulations! I wouldn't think they would rip off the Vignette - that would be too much work.


Thanks! I hope you guys all get your car soon. It really is an odd experience seeing your car for the first time here, then driving it, knowing you drove it on a different continent just a little while ago.

You're right about the vignette sticker. Kind of a nice reminder though. I really wish I could run the euro plates on my car, but I can't even run the front since I need both front and back in VA. Oh well...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Jim H said:


> I really wish I could run the euro plates on my car, but I can't even run the front since I need both front and back in VA. Oh well...


Not necessarily. 

Alex


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

That's awesome that you finally got your car back, JimH!! Now that it's back here, how about some more pics of that beast? :thumbup:


----------



## dougbenjamin (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok Hojin’ers! Has anybody heard anything--even the slightest news that one of our cars has moved out of the VPC and is on its way? I could call my CA every hour or so, but that would make me look as stupid and desperate as I really am. Any news—how about in “Pahoonix?” (I know that commercial is bad PHZEd, but I keep laughing every time I see it.) And come on JAWJr, you’re just down the block-- any news at all?


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

dougbenjamin said:


> Ok Hojin'ers! Has anybody heard anything--even the slightest news that one of our cars has moved out of the VPC and is on its way? I could call my CA every hour or so, but that would make me look as stupid and desperate as I really am.


Ha ha ha, believe me I wish I could call every second of every day. I'm trying to remain sane, but it's really not working. Half a bottle of wine later and my car's still not any closer... I guess I'm taking your advice, PHXEd.



dougbenjamin said:


> And come on JAWJr, you're just down the block-- any news at all?


A definite no. When I talked to my dealer last week I spoke to the European Delivery guy and he had a lot more information than my CA- is it wrong to go around him and speak to the guy who's got all the facts? I just want to know what's going on with my car- what exactly are they doing to my car now in the VPC that's taking longer than the minimum 2 days? I just want my car. Especially because I have tomorrow off work. :banghead:

~Jon


----------



## Chagahan (Jul 18, 2004)

JAWJr said:


> Ouch. :thumbdwn: I guess you know what you have to look forward to, huh? About two weeks of wondering where it is, even after it's docked.
> 
> When is yours expected at port? Did you do ED?
> 
> ~Jon


I did ED for a 330ci drop off 11/29.
harns said ETA to Port Hueneme is 1/5/2005 , I dont know how long it will take to come to Seattle after then :bawling: . Any guesses ?


----------



## PHXEd (Aug 27, 2004)

Chagahan said:


> I did ED for a 330ci drop off 11/29.
> harns said ETA to Port Hueneme is 1/5/2005 , I dont know how long it will take to come to Seattle after then :bawling: . Any guesses ?


 :dunno: Based on the present experience of at least four of us in WA, CA, AZ, and NM - at least two weeks after docking and possibly longer. Stay tuned....


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> Alex


You mean I don't necessarily HAVE to run my VA front plate? I know I might be able to get away with running the euro plate up there, but do I really need another reason for cops to pay attention to me?


----------



## PHXEd (Aug 27, 2004)

Jim H said:


> You mean I don't necessarily HAVE to run my VA front plate? I know I might be able to get away with running the euro plate up there, but do I really need another reason for cops to pay attention to me?


You are a smart man Jim H. If I were still living in NoVA I would be taking that new Bimmer of yours for some twisty rides in the Blue Ridge. And you need not give those rural Vuh-geen-i-ya officers any extra reason to pull you over.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Jim H said:


> You mean I don't necessarily HAVE to run my VA front plate? I know I might be able to get away with running the euro plate up there, but do I really need another reason for cops to pay attention to me?


I know in California it's required that we have both plates displayed, but not all do. Cops just don't seem to care that much- sure someone's going to get a ticket now or then, but I haven't in 10 years. If they're stricter in VA by all means do what you can to shed the extra attention.

~Jon


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

JAWJr said:


> I know in California it's required that we have both plates displayed, but not all do. Cops just don't seem to care that much- sure someone's going to get a ticket now or then, but I haven't in 10 years.
> ~Jon


And even if a cop give you a ticket in CA, all you have to do is "fix it" and the fine is waived.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

*So my dealer won't return my calls...*

All I want is an update. There's got to be a number they can call to see what's going on with it at the VPC, right? I keep thinking maybe it's damaged so that's why it's taking so long, but you all haven't gotten calls yet, so who knows. They've been at the VPC for about a week now so what gives!?

~Jon


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Jim H said:


> You mean I don't necessarily HAVE to run my VA front plate? I know I might be able to get away with running the euro plate up there, but do I really need another reason for cops to pay attention to me?


I refuse to drill holes in my front bumper. I figured I'd deal with a fixit ticket, but almost a year later and no problems yet. In MD, I see more Vettes without front plates than with them...

Alex


----------



## dougbenjamin (Aug 13, 2004)

JAWJr said:


> All I want is an update. There's got to be a number they can call to see what's going on with it at the VPC, right? I keep thinking maybe it's damaged so that's why it's taking so long, but you all haven't gotten calls yet, so who knows. They've been at the VPC for about a week now so what gives!?
> 
> ~Jon


Jon-sorry your dealer won't return you calls-that makes a hard situation worse. I just got off the phone with my CA who checked their computer which apparently shows my car was "released to trucking" from the VPC on the 14th and it shows a delivery date in Seattle of the 19th. I'm trying not to get too excited here. It would seem to me that your car might be very close since it doesn't have to be transported very far? I'll post when I hear anything else.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

dougbenjamin said:


> Jon-sorry your dealer won't return you calls-that makes a hard situation worse. I just got off the phone with my CA who checked their computer which apparently shows my car was "released to trucking" from the VPC on the 14th and it shows a delivery date in Seattle of the 19th. I'm trying not to get too excited here. It would seem to me that your car might be very close since it doesn't have to be transported very far? I'll post when I hear anything else.


Or, maybe it fell off the boat and they don't want to tell me? I just want to know what's going on with my car. If ours were released to trucking on the 14th, I should have had my car at least two days ago- this is why I'm worrying a bit. Thanks for posting an update- I'm glad yours is on the way. I now have left two messages in the past two days to my CA and the ED guy with no avail. We'll see!

~Jon


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

*New Info~*

Had my father call the ED guy to just get another foot in the door, and got a call back an hour later. The guy did some research and found there's no damage to the car, thank goodness, and is scheduled to truck out on Monday, and the dealer should have it Tuesday. I guess it took some major phone tag to get the ball rolling. So that's my story, I don't know why it's taking longer than all your cars, but I guess I'll have it soon. I just hope to have it by Christmas.

~Jon


----------

